# Flies



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Just been up to my office and there are at least 200 horse flies flying around (but not for long Raid) Now the mystery is where did they come from? Was it the threat of rain or was it that the rubbish chute was on fire yesterday and my office is the top of the building?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

200 gosh !!!!


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Lanason said:


> 200 gosh !!!!


Isnt it now this time of the year when they fertalIse every single plant and garden with horse and donkey pooh?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> Isnt it now this time of the year when they fertalIse every single plant and garden with horse and donkey pooh?



Yes but I cant understand why they are in my office... no horse or donkey poo up on the 17th floor... 

horrible horrible things... and of course if they bite they can become infected ..


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Uhm, No idea... Spray your office and take the day off?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> Uhm, No idea... Spray your office and take the day off?




I have... plus all the surrounding rooms, 2 large cans of Raid used chocked to death lol


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have... plus all the surrounding rooms, 2 large cans of Raid used chocked to death lol


There are no flies on me 

Couple of big spiders and a cockroach but no flies


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

MaidenScotland;913972
horrible horrible things... and of course if they bite they can become infected ..[/QUOTE said:


> I got bitten by one on a public beach in Hurghada....I actually felt the thing chewing me, then saw it....
> By the next morning, my leg had swelled up to triple its size, with stuff oozing out of the pores (yes, the pores!!)...Scarey!!!!!
> Had to go to the pharmacy for injections twice a day for almost a week!
> 
> Yep, Maiden.....Horrible things indeed!!!!


----------



## MirabotZ (Sep 29, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes but I cant understand why they are in my office... no horse or donkey poo up on the 17th floor...
> 
> horrible horrible things... and of course if they bite they can become infected ..


Poor lil devils--what did you infect them with?? I didn't know that process went both ways!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am off to work with the vacuum and a supply of bin liners,


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I am off to work with the vacuum and a supply of bin liners,


You lead such a glamourous lifestyle


----------

